# Eating Ice Cubes?



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Olliver and Homer love/loved ice cubes.
I have never had a problem with them and the dogs.
I don't give tons, but a couple here and there, specially on hot day.
Also makes teething dogs teeth feel better.
Sometimes I will fill ice cube trays with stuff like plain pumpkin or salt free chicken broth and freeze. Makes a fun/delish outdoor treat for Ollie.


----------



## MMXIV (Sep 10, 2013)

Ice + Kiddie Pool = Happy Dog!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

*ice cubes*

I give my little girl at least 1 every night after our walk; its very hot here in NC as well as she thinks it's a big huge treat every night! Loves it! Helps with teething I was told also


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey loves ice  I give it to him in small doses.. he loves it on a hot day!


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

I've cubes are the cheapest treats  Marley will come a runnin' anytime she hears someone getting ice from the fridge! It's pretty cute...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One of our earlier vets discouraged it for our first Golden as possibly damaging to his teeth (just like humans).....but... Yogi is an ice fanatic. I cannot get myself a glass of ice without him running to the icemaker demanding his cut. I give him one cube that I run over the water to soften it a little so it's not as hard on his teeth, just in case. I don't give him as much as he'd like, a cube a day perhaps.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MMXIV said:


> Ice + Kiddie Pool = Happy Dog!
> View attachment 258346
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Ha! That is great! Love it!

We have never had problems giving our goldens ice.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

I heard they're good for when they're teething 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer gets occasional ice, but my vet has consistently said to not do it due to the chance of having teeth crack. So, it is a toss-up, I guess, if you want to risk that or not.


----------



## Maui's Mom (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't say if it is bad for them or not, but I sure hope it isn't! Maui will give up just about anything and come running for a cube when she hears the ice maker running!


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Instagram an instagram video of my girl with her ice cube recently! she loves it.. I actually never did any research into it before - didn't really occur to me - and no issues.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Funny this came up. I just read that it could cause bloat, by creating massive muscle spasms in the stomach. Idk if its an urban myth. A dog owner was spreading it around another group. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Used to give Maverick ice cubes everyday, but our new fridge, the cubes are significantly harder than our older fridge so we stopped giving it to him.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Brave said:


> Funny this came up. I just read that it could cause bloat, by creating massive muscle spasms in the stomach. Idk if its an urban myth. A dog owner was spreading it around another group.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Diesel loves ice cubes as well but I read this same story about ice cubes and ice water.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Myth – Ice Water Can Cause Dangerous Bloating in Dogs


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

We had always given our girl an ice cube when it was hot - med size - but after finding one of her back molars was missing a 'point' we don't anymore, unless they've been under water and cracked. The pulp isn't exposed so the tooth is fine but the vet said it was either a rock, which she doesn't chew, or an ice cube.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Myth – Ice Water Can Cause Dangerous Bloating in Dogs


Thanks!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

